
Provably secure and high-rate quantum key distribution with time-bin qudits - j1mr10rd4n
http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/3/11/e1701491
======
j1mr10rd4n
Some recent posts have been talking about what happens to classical encryption
in a post-quantum scenario. This article demonstrates a system capable of
creating and distributing quantum keys at megabit-per-second rates.

phys.org link here [https://phys.org/news/2017-11-high-speed-quantum-
encryption-...](https://phys.org/news/2017-11-high-speed-quantum-encryption-
future-internet.html)

